# Verkaufe F.E.A.R. Vorbestellungs Bonus DVD + Hauptspiel und Addons



## Crysisheld (11. November 2012)

Hallo wie schon im Titel geschrieben verkaufe ich die exklusive F.E.A.R. Vorbesteller DVD von 2005, das Hauptspiel (dt.)
und die beiden AddOns Extraction Point (dt.) und Perseus Mandate (dt.)

Bei Interesse bitte PN oder hier antworten.


----------

